# K2 T1 DB Boa cinching bottom half better



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,does anyone have a suggestion for how to get the bottom half of the cable tighter. Turning the boa seems to cinch the top section since it is closer to the dial. I have tried moving the tongue away while tightening and it makes a slight improvement. What seems to work marginally better than that is trying to apply pressure to the bottom of the boot. Its almost like I need a hockey lacing hook to cynch the bottom half better, but I suspect that wont work. I really dont like the top part of the boot tighter then the lower part. The second boa draws the inside of the tongue down to lock the heel rather then the outside cable by the way if you were not aware.
Thanks!


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

dknj said:


> Hi,does anyone have a suggestion for how to get the bottom half of the cable tighter. Turning the boa seems to cinch the top section since it is closer to the dial. I have tried moving the tongue away while tightening and it makes a slight improvement. What seems to work marginally better than that is trying to apply pressure to the bottom of the boot. Its almost like I need a hockey lacing hook to cynch the bottom half better, but I suspect that wont work. I really dont like the top part of the boot tighter then the lower part. The second boa draws the inside of the tongue down to lock the heel rather then the outside cable by the way if you were not aware.
> Thanks!


I thought that was one of the drawbacks of Boa in general. If you discount the conda Boa system for a moment, the T1 is basically a single Boa system, which uniformly tightens the boot, so you don't get that customised fit like you would with laces. I just bought the K2 T1s with laces, because I wanted to leave the boots looser around the feet, tight at the ankle section and a sort of firmish fit at the upper section. I have fairly big calves so if I had bought the T1 DBs, I'd probably end up cutting my legs off from trying to tighten the ankle section enough.



Disclaimer: I haven't actually had a chance to use them on the snow yet, so I could just be talking out of my arse.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree with Kuragari that the single on this boot is a drawback. Maybe the Triax works better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Move the Conda section down inside the liner do it up snuggly then when you go to tighten the shell up flex forward in the boot. Single boa is all about how you flex into the boot if you just sit there and tighten it of course it's just going to tighten one way only. Flex forward and you'll get the ankle tighter, stay flat footed and tighten whole thing tightens, flex back into the heel and you'll only tighten the instep. The boot has to break in a bit too for ideal pressure distribution. I've owned 3 pairs of T1's and had boa for 7 seasons.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

I used my hand to push the tongue out and forward and it tightened a little better, but have not yet tried leaning forward. Hopefully that will work a little better because I am close to liking these boots a lot, just a few minor issues that would make a big difference.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What the hell are you pushing your hand in there just flex the boot and adjust the conda strap on the liner.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

ok, maybe push wasn't the best description. I grabbed the top of the tongue and pulled it so the boa was more distance away from the boot. This technique is similar to flexing the boot forward - perhaps just not as much. It did however add a touch more tension to the bottom of the boa laces.


----------

